# FR: they all love each other



## Icetrance

Hello,

What does one do when there are just *three* people involved?

For example:

_Tous les deux frères s'aiment l'un l'autre.

Tous les quatres frères s'aiment les uns les autres._


Mais, logiquement quand il s'agit de trois frères, on ne peut employer ni "l'un l'autre", ni "les uns les autres". Voici pourquoi: il n'y a qu'un frère pour aimer les deux autres. D'où la construction: l'un les autres (qui ne semble pas exister). Comprenez-vous ce que je dis?

deux personnes = l'un l'autre
quatre ou plus = les uns les autres
trois personnes = ? (there is only 1 to love the others)

You don't say "l'un les autres", so I reckon you would just use the plural, but that really isn't logical. 

Ce qui donnera donc: "_Tous les trois frères s'aiment les uns les autres._"


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hello

You've got a point, Icetrance, three is a problem in "l'un l'autre, les un(e)s les autres" !
I don't think there is a solution in French, except in changing the phrase (or in hoping a coming brother not yet born ...).

Anyway, a remark, in French I would say "les deux, quatre..." rather than "tous les deux, quatre ...".
And in case of three people, If I had to choose between singular or plural, I'd probably choose the singular form.

D'autres avis ?


----------



## Austin Pal

Why use _"les uns les autres"_ anyway ?... _"Les trois frères s'aiment"_ is better...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Icetrance said:


> [...]
> Mais, logiquement quand il s'agit de trois frères, on ne peut employer ni "l'un l'autre", ni "les uns les autres". Voici pourquoi: il n'y a qu'un frère pour aimer les deux autres. D'où la construction: l'un les autres (qui ne semble pas exister). Comprenez-vous ce que je dis?
> [...]


Non, pas vraiment. 
Soient trois frères F1, F2 et F3.
S'ils s'aiment les uns les autres, pour moi ça signifie que:
F1 aime F2 et F3
F2 aime F1 et F3
F3 aime F1 et F2
Ils sont donc plusieurs (les uns) à aimer plusieurs personnes (les autres). Non ?
(mais j'ai peut-être mal compris ta question...)


----------



## Nicomon

L'explication de Karine me convaint.... pluriel.  Mais je pense comme Austin que _les uns les autres_ est superflu.  

Autre solution: _Les trois frères s'aiment mutuellement._


----------



## Punky Zoé

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Non, pas vraiment.  (ça se voit )
> Soient trois frères F1, F2 et F3.
> S'ils s'aiment les uns les autres, pour moi ça signifie que:
> F1 aime F2 et F3 donc l'un aime les autres
> F2 aime F1 et F3 idem
> F3 aime F1 et F2 idem


ou encore F1 et F2 aiment F3 (ou F1 et F3 aiment F2 ou encore F2 et F3, F1), dans ces cas, c'est les uns aiment l'autre. Dans l'expression l'un l'autre, il y a une notion de réciprocité, si l'un aime les deux autres, les deux autres aiment "l'un". (tu me suis ? )
On trouve dans des grammaires, le fait qu'au delà de trois, on peut utiliser "les uns les autres", mais entre deux et trois ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> ou encore F1 et F2 aiment F3 (ou F1 et F3 aiment F2 ou encore F2 et F3, F1), dans ces cas, c'est les uns aiment l'autre. Dans l'expression l'un l'autre, il y a une notion de réciprocité, si l'un aime les deux autres, les deux autres aiment "l'un". (tu me suis ? )
> On trouve dans des grammaires, le fait qu'au delà de trois, on peut utiliser "les uns les autres", mais entre deux et trois ?


J'ai toujours pas compris ! 
Y'a quoi entre deux et trois chez les êtres humains ? 
Plus sérieusement, pour moi l'un plus l'un plus l'un (3 fois l'un), ça fait « les uns ».
Celui qui disait « aimez-vous les uns les autres » excluait-il « entre deux et trois » ?


----------



## itka

Vous pouvez tourner et retourner la question, elle n'a pas de solution. 

Rien n'est prévu en français dans ce cas (trois personnes) mais rien non plus n'est nécessaire. Je suis d'accord avec Nicomon, je ne vois pas ce que "l'un l'autre" ou "les uns les autres" ajouterait au sens : "Les trois frères s'aimaient". Il n'y a pas besoin de mentionner une quelconque réciprocité...

Ceci dit (que je préfère à "cela" ) je comprends parfaitement l'argumentation de Karine et le pluriel ne me choquerait pas.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour 

J'ai trouvé ici (voir CCCCL, p. 488) ceci:



> En général, soit en sujet, soit en régime, le pluriel est plus usité que le singulier, quand le sens ne réclame pas impérieusement l’expression distributive.


----------



## tilt

Vous vous prenez la tête pour pas grand chose à mon avis.
Quand eux personnes sont concernées, on dit _l'un(e) l'autre_, quand c'est 3 ou plus, on dit _les un(e)s les autres_.
Point barre. 

By the way, _Tous les quatre _(or whichever number)_ frères s'aiment_ is not correct. It can be either _Les __quatre __frères s'aiment _or _Tous les __quatre __s'aiment _(if _frères _has already been mentioned), nothing else.
If you really want to translate _all, _you must say something like _Les quatre frères s'aiment tous les uns les autres, _but it sounds emphatic.


----------



## Icetrance

tilt said:


> Vous vous prenez la tête pour pas grand chose à mon avis.
> Quand eux personnes sont concernées, on dit _l'un(e) l'autre_, quand c'est 3 ou plus, on dit _les un(e)s les autres_.
> Point barre.
> 
> By the way, _Tous les quatre _(or whichever number)_ frères s'aiment_ is not correct. It can be either _Les __quatre __frères s'aiment _or _Tous les __quatre __s'aiment _(if _frères _has already been mentioned), nothing else.
> If you really want to translate _all, _you must say something like _Les quatre frères s'aiment tous les uns les autres, _but it sounds emphatic.



Je comprends bien votre idée ici, mais cela ne change pas le fait que ce soit illogique.

Cette illogicité à l'égard d'exprimer la réciprocité entre trois personnes ne pose aucun problème côté compréhension et, comme l'a dit Itka, cela n'ajouterait rien au sens. Mais là n'est pas la question. La question ici, c'est l'illogicité de la façon dont on exprime cette réciprocité entre trois personnes.

Je suis d'accord qu'il conviendrait mieux de dire "les trois frères s'aiment". Je ne peux pas vous dire pourquoi j'ai écrit "tous les trois frères s'aiment...".  Serait-ce possible que je l'aie entendue avant...ou bien...inventé-je?


----------



## tilt

Icetrance said:


> La question ici, c'est l'illogicité de la façon dont on exprime cette réciprocité entre trois personnes.


 Ce n'est pas illogique, pourtant !
Comme l'a dir KaRine_Fr, _*les uns*_ désigne l'ensemble des 3 frères pris individuellement, et qui aiment chacun _*les (deux) autres*_.

C'est le raisonnement que propose Punky Zoé, et qui semble être celui que tu suis, qui convient pas. En effet, dire _*F1 et F2 aiment F3*_ pose deux problèmes : d'une part, cela revient à passer sous silence que F1 et F2 s'aiment aussi, mais surtout, _*F1 et F2*_ n'est pas _*les uns*_ mais _*les deux*_ (if you see what I mean).

Il faudrait donc inventer _*les 3 frères s'aiment les deux l'autre*_ pour suivre votre logique.


----------



## Icetrance

tilt said:


> Ce n'est pas illogique, pourtant !
> Comme l'a dir KaRine_Fr, _*les uns*_ désigne l'ensemble des 3 frères pris individuellement, et qui aiment chacun _*les (deux) autres*_
> 
> C'est le raisonnement que propose Punky Zoé, et qui semble être celui que tu suis, qui convient pas. En effet, dire _*F1 et F2 aiment F3*_ pose deux problèmes : d'une part, cela revient à passer sous silence que F1 et F2 s'aiment aussi, mais surtout, _*F1 et F2*_ n'est pas _*les uns*_ mais _*les deux*_ (if you see what I mean).
> 
> Il faudrait donc inventer _*les 3 frères s'aiment les deux l'autre*_ pour suivre votre logique.



S'il y a plus de deux frères (3, 4, 5, etc), on pourrait dire très logiquement ** l'un les autres **, qui signiferait " *chacun des frères (l'un) aime ses autres frères (les autres)
*
Aussi, serait-ce plus logique de dire "Les trois frères se suivent l'un après l'autre" que "les uns après les autres" ?

Karine et vous, je comprends bien d'où vous en venez.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bref, tous ces frères s'aiment comme dit Itka et c'est dans ce cas là, Icetrance, que l'on peut introduire "tous", ou encore "tous les trois s'aiment" .

Ami(e)s de la *tri*capillisection, vous pouvez jeter un coup d'oeil ici  (ceux qui veillent et qui ne lisent les posts qu'à moitié aussi ).


----------



## Odyssée

Les uns, les autres - l'un, l'autre expriment la réciprocité :OK.

Mais je ne vois pas vraiment où se trouve le problème du nombre. Deux personnes : l’un, l’autre. A partir de trois personnes : les uns, les autres.
Je ne vois donc pas de différence entre 3 et 4 personnes.


----------



## itka

> S'il y a plus de deux frères (3, 4, 5, etc), on pourrait dire très logiquement ** l'un les autres **, qui signiferait " *chacun des frères (l'un) aime ses autres frères (les autres)*


Icetrance, la logique est une chose, la langue une autre...!


> Aussi, serait-ce plus logique de dire "Les trois frères se suivent l'un après l'autre" que "les uns après les autres" ?


Ce serait en tous cas un beau pléonasme ! "se suivre" implique déjà l'un ou les uns après les autres... S'aimer aussi, d'ailleurs...Comment les trois frères pourraient-ils s'aimer, si ce n'est les uns (ou l'un) avec les autres ? Ne me dites pas qu'ils s'aiment chacun se regardant dans son miroir !  Il est impossible de comprendre ce sens si l'on parle français !

Punky, ton lien est excellent... à l'exception de son titre :*Grammaire général et historique de la langue français ... 
*


----------



## Icetrance

Je suppose m'être effectivement pris la tête pour un rien...je suppose...mais, ... C'est bien Icetrance, en tout cas!  J'avais sans doute une idée tout à fait déformée de la réciprocité entre trois personnes, la considérant comme "pas comme les autres" où sont impliquées soit 4 personnes ou plus, soit seulement 2 personnes. S'il y une réciprocité entre trois personnes selon Ice, l'une des trois ne donne, ni reçoit. 

Le language n'est pourtant pas toujours logique. Ceci dit, je n'aimerai jamais le gallicisme  " verbe réfléchi + l'un l'autre/les uns les autres".  J'ai bien le cerveau qui ne me permet pas de le saisir comme pleinement logique, mais suffisament loqique pour que je le comprenne et que je l'utilise.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...]
> Punky, ton lien est excellent... à l'exception de son titre :*Grammaire général et historique de la langue français ...
> *


Juste pour dire que le titre est aussi excellent : je parle de celui du livre, pas de celui donné par le grand « numérisateur »... 
Notons sa date de parution au passage : 1856.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Bonjour,

Comme Punky Zoé le suggère, je dirais :

Ils s'aiment bien ces trois là. Ils s'aiment bien tous les trois.


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Juste pour dire que le titre est aussi excellent : je parle de celui du livre, pas de celui donné par le grand « numérisateur »...
> Notons sa date de parution au passage : 1856.


 
Comme on le voit d'ailleurs ici et celui que j'ai mis au post #9 (qui dit que l'usage privilégie le pluriel mais accepte le singulier) date de 1847 ici 

Je pense encore que _mutuellement_ pourrait convenir, si on tient à préciser une réciprocité.  Mais le *s'*  suffit.  Ils s'aiment... point final.

Au fait, si on leur donnait des noms, à ces trois frères...  dirait-on  _Pierre, Jean et Jacques s'aiment_ _l'un l'autre_ ou _les uns les autres_?  Je sais plus trop.


----------



## Montaigne

Selon Grevisse, la réciprocité même au delà de deux éléments peut admettre le singulier:
"Les trois, les quatre, les cinq..... frères s'aiment l'un l'autre".
Mais cette précision de réciprocité est superflue car si trois frères s'aiment, comment supposer que ce n'est pas d'un amour partagé ?
Et quel absurde redondance que "Romeo et Juliette s'aiment l'un l'autre".


----------



## Maître Capello

A mon tour d'ajouter mon grain de sel… 

Le pluriel (_les uns les autres_) *peut* se justifier dès trois personnes. D'après Grevisse :



> Lorsque la réciprocité concerne deux êtres (ou choses), _l'un_ et _l'autre_ sont nécessairement au sing. ; lorsqu'elle concerne plus de deux êtres (ou choses), on dit d'habitude _les uns_ et _les autres_. […] Cependant, dans le second cas, le sing. n'a rien d'illogique.


Quoi qu'il en soit, dans le cas présent, je suis bien d'accord qu'il ne faut pas utiliser _les uns les autres_ ou _l'un l'autre_. En outre il en va de même avec _mutuellement_, car ce serait tout autant redondant qu'avec _les uns les autres_ ou _l'un l'autre_…


----------



## Icetrance

Bien sûr que dès trois personnes, l'emploi de "les un les autres" peut se justifier.

Toutes les remarques faites jusqu'ici sont bien pertinentes (sauf la mienne).  

Le raisonnement derrière l'intercalation de "l'un l'autre" et "les uns les autres" dans une phrase comportant un verbe réfléchi, c'est de lever toute ambiguïté éventuelle dans la réciprocité; c'est-à-dire que si l'identité du sujet n'est pas claire (même prononciation de la forme singulière et plurielle)

Exemple: _Il s'aime 

             Ils s'aiment _

Je suis d'accord à un certain degré avec Maître Capello. Mais, si une ambiguïté se présentait, voilà raison de l'employer. Oui, on pourrait sans doute opter pour dire  "Il s'aime lui-même" ou bien clarifier au tout début l'identité du sujet pour ôter toute l'équivoque.



			
				Montaigne said:
			
		

> Selon Grevisse, la réciprocité même au delà de deux éléments peut admettre le singulier: "Les trois, les quatre, les cinq..... frères s'aiment l'un l'autre".



Voyez-vous tous qu'il s'avère que Grevisse est de mon coté, à demi?  Donc_,_ j'ai permission de dire_: Les trois frères se suivent l'un l'autre _(Je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas la meilleure des phrases, mais convenable).


----------



## Maître Capello

Icetrance said:


> Le raisonnement derrière l'intercalation de "l'un l'autre" et "les uns les autres" dans une phrase comportant un verbe réfléchi, c'est de lever toute ambiguïté éventuelle dans la réciprocité; c'est-à-dire que si l'identité du sujet n'est pas claire (même prononciation de la forme singulière et plurielle)
> […]
> Mais, si une ambiguïté se présentait, voilà raison de l'employer. Oui, on pourrait sans doute opter pour dire  "Il s'aime lui-même" ou bien clarifier au tout début l'identité du sujet pour ôter toute l'équivoque.


 Je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord pour dire que s'il y a ambiguïté, il faut l'employer (ce qui n'est pas le cas de _Ils s'aiment_).



> Voyez-vous tous qu'il s'avère que Grevisse est de mon coté, à demi?  Donc_,_ j'ai permission de dire_: Les trois frères se suivent l'un l'autre _(Je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas la meilleure des phrases, mais convenable).


En fait, sans même parler du pléonasme, il serait faux d'utiliser _les uns les autres_ puisque tout le monde ne suit pas tout le monde (à moins qu'ils ne tournent en rond ! ). _L'un l'autre_ serait donc « moins faux » que _les uns les autres_…


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> En outre il en va de même avec _mutuellement_, car ce serait tout autant redondant qu'avec _les uns les autres_ ou _l'un l'autre_…


 
Bien d'accord. Je l'ai en fait suggéré un peu - beaucoup - pour illustrer la redondance. Or si on veut à tout prix "redonder", _mutuellement _évite d'avoir à décider entre le singulier et le pluriel.


----------



## Icetrance

Maître Capello said:


> Je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord pour dire que s'il y a ambiguïté, il faut l'employer (ce qui n'est pas le cas de _Ils s'aiment_ "Ils s'aiment eux-mêmes" à la différence de "Ils s'aiment tous/les uns les autres/l'un l'autre ).
> 
> En fait, sans même parler du pléonasme, il serait faux d'utiliser _les uns les autres_ puisque tout le monde ne suit pas tout le monde (à moins qu'ils ne tournent en rond ! ). _L'un l'autre_ serait donc « moins faux » que _les uns les autres_…



Oui, mais je suis presque sûr d'avoir vu écrite la phrase _"Les enfants se suivaient les uns (après) les autres"_, ce qui n'est aucunement logique, mais apparamment ça se dit.  Inventé-je encore? J'espère que non.


----------



## Maître Capello

> Je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord pour dire que s'il y a ambiguïté, il faut l'employer (ce qui n'est pas le cas de _Ils s'aiment_). "Ils s'aiment eux-mêmes" à la différence de "Ils s'aiment tous/les uns les autres/l'un l'autre ).


Non, il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté :

_Ils s'aiment = Ils s'aiment l'un l'autre _(ou _les uns les autres_)

_Ils s'aiment eux-mêmes = Chacun s'aime lui-même_

D'ailleurs, _Il s'aime_ est vraiment bizarre et on a envie de rajouter _lui-même_ tellement ça paraît curieux…



Icetrance said:


> Oui, mais je suis presque sûr d'avoir vu écrite la phrase _"Les enfants se suivaient les uns (après) les autres"_, ce qui n'est aucunement logique, mais apparamment ça se dit.  Inventé-je encore? J'espère que non.


Tu l'as sûrement lu, mais cela reste néanmoins un pléonasme…


----------



## BigRedDog

Maître Capello said:


> Non, il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté :
> 
> _Ils s'aiment = Ils s'aiment l'un l'autre _(ou _les uns les autres_)
> 
> _Ils s'aiment eux-mêmes = Chacun s'aime lui-même_
> 
> D'ailleurs, _Il s'aime_ est vraiment bizarre et on a envie de rajouter _lui-même_ tellement ça paraît curieux…
> 
> Tu l'as sûrement lu, mais cela reste néanmoins un pléonasme…



Quid des évangiles? "Aimez-vous les uns les autres!"


----------



## Maître Capello

BigRedDog said:


> Quid des évangiles? "Aimez-vous les uns les autres!"


Il s'agit d'une emphase pour être sûr que tout le monde comprenne !


----------



## Montaigne

Dans Jean XIII, 34 "Comme je vous ai aimés, vous aussi, aimez vous les uns les autres"
on peut trouver la précision justifiée car il est demandé à tous d'aimer chacun et la réciprocité vaut pour un nombre infini.


----------

